
The Ultimate Bash Array Tutorial with 15 Examples - ausjke
https://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/06/bash-array-tutorial/
======
ausjke
Heard the old saying "if you do array, avoid bash, use python" multiple times,
looks like from bash4.x you can do array just fine with bash alone.

